# Mexican smoker here!



## andres (May 11, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Im new to smoking world, in fact Im just building my first jerky wooden smoker. I have been smoking BBQ ribs for a couple of years in 2 zone indirect heat weber kettle. 

Here in Mexico we dont have much gear for smoking meat. I would really like to learn and make my own jerky as there is no way to buy down here. I will try to post my progress and projects to share with everyone.

Saludos!!


----------



## bluewhisper (May 11, 2015)

Welcome to the board! People will be happy to help you. Where in Mexico are you?


----------



## andres (May 11, 2015)

Thank you very much! I am currently living in Mexico City, smoking in my backyard when possible.


----------



## foamheart (May 11, 2015)

Andres said:


> Thank you very much! I am currently living in Mexico City, smoking in my backyard when possible.


Nice to meet you. I uspent a couple a years travelling Mexico doing presentations for the city, State, and central Governments on water systems.

I would make a suggestion. There are a couple of brilliant brick masons here on the boards. IF you own your home, I would have a nice brick pit/smoker made Those adobe bricks used to be cheap as dirt, will dirt, water and grass. I have seen some beautiful outdoor kitchens down there.

I can already see in my mind what I'd do. You know there is a multitude of inexpensive talented labor there. Oh yeah I would be building someing with a Kiva firepit, set some adobe brick pavers, a nice grill and smoker, maybe a built in sink, one of those small college dorm reefers, oh yeah, I'm on a roll. A couple a archways maybe a pergula, Got to have a MONSTER hammock.

Ok, I am ready to move......LOL

I hope you enjoy the site.


----------



## gary s (May 11, 2015)

*Good evening and welcome to the forum, from a cloudy day here in East Texas. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything.*

*Gar*


----------



## rmmurray (May 11, 2015)

Welcome to SMF! :welcome:
We're glad to have you. The search bar at the top is your most valuable resource here. This forum has been around for over ten years, so there is a good chance that any questions you may have, have already been answered (they may have 10 different answers, but you'll get an instant response non the less).
Please be sure to post your smokes along with your process and recipes. We will be glad to help you along the way and we may also learn something new ourselves in the process. Also, don't forget the very important Q view! (We're mad for pics on here [emoji]128513[/emoji])
Always remember to have fun because it's not fun if you have to work at it.
Thanks for joining,
- Ryan


----------



## andres (May 11, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> Nice to meet you. I uspent a couple a years travelling Mexico doing presentations for the city, State, and central Governments on water systems.
> 
> I would make a suggestion. There are a couple of brilliant brick masons here on the boards. IF you own your home, I would have a nice brick pit/smoker made Those adobe bricks used to be cheap as dirt, will dirt, water and grass. I have seen some beautiful outdoor kitchens down there.
> 
> ...


Hey! I have my open grill in the backyard already made in nice bricks, but no smoker there, It may be a nice project. I agree on the monster hammock! lol I am finding lot of useful stuff. Thanks for writing


----------



## andres (May 11, 2015)

RMMurray said:


> Welcome to SMF!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I will see this Qview thing, Im mad for pics myself, Ive seen some awesome builds!! I will post my smokes as soon as I get my wooden smoker going, or next time I do some ribs. Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## foamheart (May 11, 2015)

Oh oh oh...... I forgot that beautiful tilework.......

Building some equity in your home while getting exactly what you want.


----------



## themule69 (May 12, 2015)

Glad you joined the group. The search bar at the top of any page is your best friend.
About anything you wanna know about smoking/grilling/curing/brining/cutting or slicing
and the list goes on has probably been posted. Remember to post a QVIEW of your smokes.
We are all smoke junkies here and we have to get our fix. If you have questions
Post it and you will probably get 10 replies with 11 different answers. That is
because their are so many different ways to make great Q...
Happy smoken.
David


----------



## whitefish (May 12, 2015)

Andres, l was just smoking some jerky this morning on my Old Country Wrangler off set smoker, available at Academy and made in Mexico just across from Laredo, Texas. In my opinion, it is the best smoker for less than 7,600 pesos. But, not to worry, there are many ways to make jerky. I've even made it in the kitchen oven, so I am really anxious to see how yours turns out. I like mine very spicy.


----------



## whitefish (May 12, 2015)

Here it is at the start. 













14314477333280.jpg



__ whitefish
__ May 12, 2015


----------



## andres (May 16, 2015)

Whitefish said:


> Andres, l was just smoking some jerky this morning on my Old Country Wrangler off set smoker, available at Academy and made in Mexico just across from Laredo, Texas. In my opinion, it is the best smoker for less than 7,600 pesos. But, not to worry, there are many ways to make jerky. I've even made it in the kitchen oven, so I am really anxious to see how yours turns out. I like mine very spicy. [GALLERY="media, 394019"][/GALLERY][/quote]
> Wow, that looks awesome. Nice smoker! Maybe tomorrow I will do test runs to check my smoker temps and see if I can hold even temperature with the thermostat, just for jerky, whats the temp you hold to make that? Saludos!


----------



## whitefish (May 16, 2015)

ANDRES, I usually try to smoke jerky at a minimum of 160 deg F and not more than 200 deg. If you get an internal temp of 160,it should be safe to eat even if you don't cure it with Tender Quick.  The higher the temp, the faster it's done but much over 200 and you're cooking, not smoking. Should take 5 to 7 hours. When it's done, you'll know by bending a piece. If it breaks but does not separate, it's done. If it just bends, but no break,it's not done. By the way, there are some great jerky marinade recipes on this side. just use the search bar to search for them or look in the jerky cooking section of the forum. Good luck on your first smoke and be sure to let us know how it turned out and post some great pictures.


----------



## andres (Jun 16, 2015)

Hey everyone!

Last two weekends I tried the smoker for jerky and ribs. I added some Teflon on the bottom so the wood wouldnt burn.

I had done ribs before in my Weber kettle smoker, now I tried the "Pinshi Smoker" and it worked great. It was cooking for 8 hours and then I just finished them in my weber to get those juices burning.

Turned out pretty good, and jerky was also great. Il post more pictures of the jerky later. Cheer to everyone and thanks for all advice!

Next time I will add another burner with water on top, and maybe larger racks of ribs as this was just a "test run".

Cheers!













photo 1.JPG



__ andres
__ Jun 16, 2015





  













photo 2.JPG



__ andres
__ Jun 16, 2015


















photo 3.JPG



__ andres
__ Jun 16, 2015


















photo 4.JPG



__ andres
__ Jun 16, 2015


















photo 2.JPG



__ andres
__ Jun 16, 2015


















photo 4.JPG



__ andres
__ Jun 16, 2015


----------



## smokinadam (Jun 16, 2015)

Andres said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Last two weekends I tried the smoker for jerky and ribs. I added some Teflon on the bottom so the wood wouldnt burn.
> 
> ...


Andres do you have a WSM? You could do some jerky on there! Just need to watch closer and add wood to maintain heat.


----------

